# [2009] Hanalei Bay Resort



## Kauai Kid (Jul 9, 2009)

Big write up, 2 pages- in TimeSharing Today about the new management at Hanalei Bay resort and the former management/owners contacting the Hawaii Attorney Generals' Office regarding numerous "alleged" illegal activities by the new managements coup.

Stay tuned for the fireworks.

Sterling


----------



## cpamomma (Jul 10, 2009)

I am going to HBR 8/30, so I have been reading what I can find on various boards.  Reviews on the state of various units have been uneven.  I almost cancelled my reservation, but I am hoping that my decision to keep the reservation was a good one.  I will give a complete review when I get back.  From what I understand, the Happy Talk Lounge will reopen tomorrow for food and drink.  I also understand that the grounds are in pretty good shape.  I know that there are issues between the management company and the ts owners.  I understand how disturbing that can be.  I hope those issues can be resolved.  From what I have been reading, this can be a GREAT resort.  I hope that for the sake of all owners and for those of us who exchange in, that the resort returns to its great potential.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 10, 2009)

That Happy Talk restaurant still has the nicest view I've seen..  Beautiful.   

Hope they get their act together.  Have an umbrella drink on me. 

The Chevron Station has a little restaurant take out that is surprizingly good when you want something to go.


Sterling


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 11, 2009)

We were at HBR in early May.  We were there at the same time as the Celebrity high mangement as they came in for the annual apartment owners meeting.  The meeting was interesting, and I learned a lot about a Roberts rules of order from that one. I think it will be a while before the issues are resolved there.  If Happy Talk really reopens that would be a very good sign that there is some progress being made.

But as some of us discussed no matter what the outcome of the disagreement between owners and management no one can take away the view there.  No matter what is going on before or during our trip I aways feel all stress just melt away as I look out over Hanalei Bay.  My husband already knows that is where I want my ashes to be scattered when I have gone on to the big luau in the sky.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 11, 2009)

We respectfully watched a burial at sea where everyone got into canoes at the Kihei canoe club and paddled out for the service and interment of ashes.  We helped launch one canoe with a push on the stern.

Amazing to watch the elderly Hawaiians, 70's and 80's, gracefully get into the canoes.

Seemed very appropriate and I've grown to appreciate their customs even more.


After 25 years we still come down the hill from  Princeville, pull off at the first overlook, and gasp at the beauty of Hanalei Bay.


Sterling


----------



## Greg G (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep,  as jlr10 posted and Sterling echoed,  no matter what the outcome of the disagreement between owners and management no one can take away the view there.

http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/KauaiApril2007#slideshow/5109877751616178610
http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/KauaiApril2007#slideshow/5109877841810491890
http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/KauaiApril2007#slideshow/5109877893350099474
http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/KauaiApril2007#slideshow/5109877919119903266
http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/KauaiApril2007#slideshow/5109877944889707058
http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/KauaiApril2007#slideshow/5109877970659510866
http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/KauaiApril2007#slideshow/5109878005019249282

Greg


----------



## happymum (Jul 12, 2009)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 12, 2009)

Greg G said:


> Yep,  as jlr10 posted and Sterling echoed,  no matter what the outcome of the disagreement between owners and management no one can take away the view there.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/KauaiApril2007#slideshow/5109877751616178610
> http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/KauaiApril2007#slideshow/5109877841810491890
> ...



Great shots, Greg. Those views are what led us to almost buy a unit at HBR about six years ago.  

Just a technical note; the mountain with the waterfalls that faces Hanalei is Namolokama, not Wai'ale'ale.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 12, 2009)

Steve

Yes, thanks for the correction.   HBR is definitely one tempting place to buy

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 12, 2009)

Greg G said:


> Yep, as jlr10 posted and Sterling echoed, no matter what the outcome of the disagreement between owners and management no one can take away the view there.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/KauaiApril2007#slideshow/5109877751616178610
> http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/KauaiApril2007#slideshow/5109877841810491890
> ...


Lovely photos Greg.  We have visited Hanalei Bay but we have never seen this timeshare condo. The grounds and view look out of this world.

I hope for the timeshare owners there that the management problems will soon be resolved.


----------



## cpamomma (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you for the beautiful photos.  Seven weeks and counting...


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 19, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> After 25 years we still come down the hill from  Princeville, pull off at the first overlook, and gasp at the beauty of Hanalei Bay.
> 
> 
> Sterling



You're absolutely right.  It's a view that never gets old, and you always have to take a picture (even though they're basically like the many others you've taken from previous journeys).

Marty


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 19, 2009)

Kona Lovers said:


> You're absolutely right.  It's a view that never gets old, and you always have to take a picture (even though they're basically like the many others you've taken from previous journeys).
> 
> Marty



Yeah - that's like me and pictures of Kilauea lighthouse, Polihale, and Waipo'o Falls in Waimea Canyon.  Every year I've gotta get another set of pictures, even though I've now got about ten or 20 like it.  

And with with Waipo'o Falls I get two sets of pictures each trip - once on the way up the canyon and once on the way down. 'Cause, you know, the lighting is different in the morning and afternoon so it really isn't the same picture, is it?? And if we drive up the Canyon on two days, that's two sets of pictures each day, because the lighting is different each day, right?


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 20, 2009)

Read online that the Happy Talk is now finally open. :whoopie:


----------



## applegirl (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, those pictures of Greg's were beautiful!  We are going to Princeville next spring and I think I might try to go see this property for myself.  It would be a nice reference if we wanted to buy a resale unit in the future (if the new management doesn't cause the resort to implode).

Sterling, do you live in Princeville?

Janna


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 20, 2009)

greg:  We just returned (from Maui) but after seeing your phenominal photos of Kauai, we are ready to pack and go back to Hawaii.  Where is the location of those Gardens you photographed on Kauai?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 20, 2009)

I live in Princeville in my dreams.


Sterling


----------



## Greg G (Jul 20, 2009)

Cathyb
The photos in my prior post are from the grounds of Hanalei Bay Resort.
A few of those pictures were taken from a pretty area to the left of the rental unit we stayed in.  One day during our stay we saw a couple and a minister rehearsing for a wedding in that exact same area.
All the pictures from our Kauai trip are at http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/KauaiApril2007#

Steve, and Marty
You're right. No matter how many pictures you've taken of something you always think there is some new angle or lighting you haven't seen before and just have to take another one.  I don't know how my wife puts up with me stopping or lagging behind to get the "great" shot.

Greg


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 20, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> I live in Princeville in my dreams.
> 
> 
> Sterling




Howdy, neighbor!


----------



## rci124 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you sharing your pictures they are fantastic.  I can't wait to see some of those places in person.


----------



## eakhat (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your pictures.  They are wonderful.  That resort has always interested me, and I love the restaurant views.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 15, 2010)

Greg, I also enjoyed the photos and thanks for sharing!  The snorkeling shots made me want to pack my bags and fly off tomorrow.


----------



## Greg G (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks.  I post photos for the same reason I like to see others post photos because you may just come across a photo that makes you say "I have to go there".   Plus the saying "A picture's worth a thousand words" is so true.  We've only been to Kauai once but Steve Nelson and others who've been there many times have spectacular shots that would probably make you drool.

Greg


----------



## matbec (Aug 19, 2010)

*Just returned from Hanalei Bay Resort*

I'm preparing a review for the TUG review database, but in the meantime, wanted to let everyone know we had a great time at Hanalei Bay. The views are phenomenal! Our unit was very spacious, and yes, it's showing some wear and tear around the edges, but it was very comfortable and clean. I was really worried about coming to this resort since the reviews were so mixed, but we really enjoyed ourselves.

Sadly, both the Happy Talk Lounge and Bali Hai Restaurant were closed, which was disappointing as we'd read so much about it. Oh, well, maybe next time.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you for the beautiful photos! I'll be there next May.


----------



## GregGH (Dec 7, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Big write up, 2 pages- in TimeSharing Today about the new management at Hanalei Bay resort and the former management/owners contacting the Hawaii Attorney Generals' Office regarding numerous "alleged" illegal activities by the new managements coup.
> 
> Stay tuned for the fireworks.
> 
> Sterling



Hi

is there an ' official ' what in the heck is happening at Hanalei Bay thread ??

Just read that Wyndham taking them over ( http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135083&highlight=hanalei )

I like to keep an eye on this place -- rented a full ownership week in unit 9 - great time -- but the TS units - gee - what a mess.  Hoping someone can figure out how to improve ...

Greg

ps - does this image  look like  me ? >>>> http://www.insidethegate.com/gatehouse/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/simpsonrules.png   because I have had to say some of these things in the past


----------



## jlr10 (Dec 9, 2010)

Short version: Celebrity and Hanalei Bay began a legal tussle with the outcome being the management of the resort was taken over by Trading Places, and Celebrity walked away with a buy out.  The staff is happy again and the boards of the Vacation Owners and Apartment owners are slowly working to bring the resort back to one of, if not the , premium places to stay.  Celebrity still owns the restaurant and Happy Talk lounge locations, which are currently closed.


----------

